# Need advice on a shower floor type



## Anc (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello,
My company is getting ready to do a bid for a bathroom remodel. I was wondering if anyone knows of any non-slip tile surfaces, or just non-slip flooring for showers. It's going to be a walk in shower made big enough for wheel chair accessibilty. Any ideas, or advice would sure be appriciated.
ANC Customs


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Tile


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Get a tile for wet areas?? On the shower floors we do it doesn't matter as much because the tiles are 2" or smaller so the grout lines give you more of a non-slip surface. You done one of these before?


----------



## Anc (Jan 25, 2011)

SuperiorHIP said:


> Get a tile for wet areas?? On the shower floors we do it doesn't matter as much because the tiles are 2" or smaller so the grout lines give you more of a non-slip surface. You done one of these before?


Yes we've done lots. Actually what I was trying to ask was. Does anyone know of a product we can put over the tile to make it nonslip? Don't want matts, some kind of spray on or any kind of applicator product.


----------



## amertrash (Feb 15, 2012)

Can't say I've heard of any surface applied products for making tile non-slip, at least not from the line of products I deal with(Diedrich Tech and Dupont).  If there isn't tile ordered/installed I don't see why you wouldn't use a 2x2 unglazed mosaic from the likes of DalTile/American Olean/Lonestar/etc. Unglazed porcelain 2x2s are standard for ADA compliance in just about any commercial bathroom/shower including nursing homes and hospitals. You can always check the techincal specifications on the tile and look for "Skid Resistance Average Coefficient of Friction" > .6 wet and slipping shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

There are products in the market like NoSkidding to prevent or minimize skidding in dry and wet floors. Most large companies like McDonalds had been hit with big lawsuits. so they use these products. how good they are?That, I do not know.
Better yet look above posting by Amertrash


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

There is tile that is non-slip. Each tile should have a *COF rating*. Anything with at least 0.60 is good to go.


_"*Coefficient of Friction* - Tiles used on commercial and residential floors should provide a safe walking surface in wet and dry conditions. By measuring the coefficient of friction, a quantitative number can be determined. To determine this, a 50 pound weight is placed on a neolite heel and is pulled across the surface both wet and dry. The maximum amount of force (pounds) needed to initiate the weight is then recorded. This measurement is divided by the amount of weight (50lbs.) and referred to as the_ _static coefficient of friction value. A rating of 0.5 is currently recommended by OSHA. The American Disabilities Act recommends a static coefficient of friction value of 0.60 for accessible commercial areas and 0.80 for ramps."_


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I always recommend to my clients that they do a wet test by purchasing one tile, getting it wet then testing it with shoes and bare foot. This provides a practical evaluation since coefficients are beyond most ho's comprehension.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Anc said:


> Yes we've done lots. Actually what I was trying to ask was. Does anyone know of a product we can put over the tile to make it nonslip?


So you've done, say 50 units, and never resolved that "how can we keep people from slipping on our tiled pans?" thing? That's one of the first things that people have to figure out how to deal with when they tile a pan. Might want to check your liability insurance to make sure it's up to date.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

astor said:


> There are products in the market like NoSkidding to prevent or minimize skidding in dry and wet floors. Most large companies like McDonalds had been hit with big lawsuits. so they use these products. how good they are?That, I do not know.
> Better yet look above posting by Amertrash


We use this non skid product in our bank chain retros......actually works in a normal traffic area. Mop it on.....mop it off with provided detergent..... Mop with clean water....always keeping floor wet, takes a couple guys for this process.....shower should be no problem....


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

So qam I just clueless (again) or has anyone else not had any problems with needing nonslip shower pans in a tiled one? I've never heard anyone slipping on a plastic pan either come to think of it. I have heard/read/done a lot of instances of slipping in a bath tub though. 

I've even seen very steep sloped pans and as long as it's sheet, would never consider that to be slip issue. However, if one is using a channel drain at the far end of a somewhat long shower and use larger format tile on a steep slope, or use nice, shiny wall tile...


----------



## BuildersII (Dec 20, 2009)

This reminds me of a product called Soterra Grip used for Soterra granite systems. The polished granite cut into tiles makes for an extremely slick floor, so after grouting, Soterra Grip is added to increase the friction on the surface. Perhaps there is a product that works with all tiles so as not to limit your selection.

Or you could just use Urethane grout and not use a sponge :laughing:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

There are multiple products to treat tile and make it safer.

Look for a slip rating on the tile with the Letter's 'B' or 'C'

The number rating is a rating while wearing shoes and the letter systems for bare feet with 'A' being slicker than 'C'.

Johnny Grip and Slip Nix are two good products that can help.


----------



## Anc (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello Everyone,
Thanks for the answes. I'll look into all the possibilties, especially the ratings on tike.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

BuildersII said:


> Soterra granite systems.


I never heard of that, so I checked it out. I ran the vid on their website and they were more into selling their product to installers than telling the viewer what it actually is. 
Is their 'system' just panelled thinslab?

In their pans, do you know how big are the tiles/sections? I could see someone like JW putting in one of his channel drain units and if he steals some polished granite from his kitchen or uses thinslab, someone wiping out. But I also could see someone wiping out on high gloss wall tile or larger glass. Which is why I'm curious about their pans.

OP, if you have enough kickers, it should be pretty non-slip.


----------



## Jakedpenaecc (Feb 15, 2012)

You will be fine with a slip resistant tile. You won't be able to use any tile bigger than 2x2 in order to slope the shower floor towards the drain.


----------



## BuildersII (Dec 20, 2009)

CO762 said:


> Is their 'system' just panelled thinslab?


Pretty much. I've installed one of their systems before (thought it was hideous, as it was Baltic Brown granite in a shower, ugh) and it's essentially got a woven mesh+expoxy on the backside of 1cm granite that comes in 3x8 sheets. That are a pain to install, and frankly I don't think they're worth the money they cost.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Jakedpenaecc said:


> You will be fine with a slip resistant tile. You won't be able to use any tile bigger than 2x2 in order to slope the shower floor towards the drain.


Unless you use a linear drain :whistling:


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I have a bunch of Crossville tile, I believe 8x8's, with little "x's" all over them. Some day, I'll find a place to use them.


----------



## amertrash (Feb 15, 2012)

Crossville Ecocycle Cross-Tread tile I'm guessing, I may have sold those to you as I'm just a bit north of ya


----------

